# LFS Assorted mix... please help ID



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

These fish I found in a LFS near my job. i didn't buy them because I don't know what they are! Please help. Thanks!

#1









#2








The 2 at the bottom.....


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

the first one looks like a really stressed or poorly bred female rusty. Sorry but i dont know about the second one.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

The 2 on the bottom of a second pic look like protomelas marginatus juvies. Do they show any barring at all?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

The first one looks like a Tanganyikan Shell Dweller. Not sure what variant lamprologus something.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

bac3492 said:


> The first one looks like a Tanganyikan Shell Dweller. Not sure what variant lamprologus something.


 :-?

The first pic is a Malawi Mbuna. Hard to tell, i would guess something like a Tropheops sp.

Second pic... Haps
lower front fish looks like Chilotilapia sp.


----------



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

ibr3ak said:


> The 2 on the bottom of a second pic look like protomelas marginatus juvies. Do they show any barring at all?


Nope there was no barring at all. What you see in the pic is what you get.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

if its near work, could you pop in and try to take some more? Help us help you.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

ibr3ak said:


> The 2 on the bottom of a second pic look like protomelas marginatus juvies. Do they show any barring at all?


Highly unlikely to be a fish that rare in an asst. tank. It looks too different. I agree with noki it looks more like a Chilotilapia species. Just my thoughts.


----------

